# V60 carafe broke - recommend me a new one!



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I, ahem, bonked it with my hand grinder and it perished.

So, I'm looking for a new carafe! On the bright side it means I can get something that's quite pretty. Stuff I care about:

- looks nice on the shelf

- holds around 500g beverage

- fits a hario size 02 V60 dripper

That's it! Any ideas?


----------



## Kal (Sep 11, 2021)

Were you using the Hario carafe that comes with the V60? I had the same issues with quality, the spout chipped after a couple of weeks and the whole thing cracked after another 2 months. I've been using a Melitta one for quite some time now and it seems to be indestructible despite the glass handle. Hopefully I didn't jinx it by saying that 😬

Should check all the boxes for you.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

Mine broke too and since then I use my French press as a carafe 😃.


----------

